# On the tough birds this year, how are Full Body decoy doing?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Which spread is bringing in closer the leading edge birds better?*​
500 Full bodies will bring them in better than SS/Socks1637.21%500 SS or Socks will bring them in better than FBs818.60%I do not have experince using both spreads, so no opinion.1944.19%


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I know last year with the Juvis, the Sillosocks and wind socks generally did better than the Full body guys did.

But true to form, things change, and the Snows went from a bumper hatch to a bust hatch last Sunmmer.

So I was wondering if the Full bodies decoy users were getting them consistantly within gunning range? I know the SS, Socks guys have not this year. From the reports from the MO and NE hunters and guides, and saw how bad they were hanging up for myself the other day in SD, 95% hanging at 100+ yds. Of the 5% maybe 1% of those getting below 60yds and of those most were down wind too far and as the approached would get higher.

So are the Full body decoy guys getting them a bit closer this spring? I just have a feeling the realistic FBs may be key on the tuff decoying Snows this spring.

*EDIT For amplicication please read this and I added a poll.
*
I did not intend that this topic compare the costs or the transportation of ss/socks VS FBs.

Rather are FB working better than SS/Socks this spring on the 1st 1/2 of the migration which is all Adults. Remember last year even in 1/2 half of migration a few Juvis were mixed in. These Juvis drop down quicker and often the adults follow. This year with so few Juvis, hardly any in the leading edge birds, so the Adults are not dropping down from 100yds up.

*So that being said, lets give FBs a fair side by side test.*

500 FBs or 500 SS/socks. 15 mph wind. Never mind cost or transportation isssues.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

No they do not seem to help having alot of birds hanging up on us too. It is like there is a glass barrier up there. I think I am going to have to hit the ditch in south dakota with my 10 mag!!!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

We haven't had any problems getting them in under 25-30yds. with Sillosocks and Deadlys. Most of the juvies last Thursday were a few feet off the gun barrels.

Alex


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And what state were you in? As that is the very 1st report of close in decoying birds this year.

I should clarify, I am talking about the leading edge birds (1st 1/2 of migration) which are all adults, even the later birds there will be very few Juvis compared to last 2 years....


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I was really curious about that too H20. A few of the guy I have talked to running FB spreads don't think the kill #'s are justifying the price tag/transport issues that FB's cause. From the reports I've been reading it sure does sound like the birds are tough this spring.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Makes sorta sense. Put 1000 good socks out and you're going to draw more attention then a couple hundred FB's will. More interest in checking it out too.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

the only difference i noticed is when we were in layouts the birds would hang and when we went to a homemade blind they decoyed very well all shots under 30 yds. we were in NE when the migration started through last thursday


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just because they aren't decoying well for some people doesn't mean that the birds WILL NOT decoy. That's hunting


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

All in Nebraska. Since we started this season(about the last weekend in Feb.) here is what we have shot all over the same decoys(Sillosocks and Deadlys) and the same field(except the 2 and the 27) 1-3-40-36-2-20-32-27-34. Until the last one (34) most of each day were adults with a few juvies/ross mixed in. Last Thursady(34 bird day) was probably 80%+ juvies. No more than 4 gunners(only 2 days) and usually only 3 with that last Thursday being only my son(age 12) and myself. Those higher count days woulda gotten ugly if we would of had a couple more gunners on the bigger flocks of 300+ birds.Plus,one day would have been splendid if we wouldn't have started to pick up early. :******: Haven't really had too many singles or pairs decoy;it's usually a decent sized flock and then it can escalate into hundreds or thousands in a hurry as that first flock starts to "spin" downward. Let me add,corn stubble field,laydown blinds,and nowhere near the basins.

Alex


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

As most of you know I ran a FB spread all year and I had great success, but they really didn't act much different towards the Fb's vs. other types of decoys. We had some huge days but then we had some not so huge days which is part of snow goose hunting.

The geese would still try to hang up and sit about 80 yards above us quite a bit. The bottom line is once the geese would make it under 100 yards they would still be able to tell they were decoys and most would leave. I totaled our kill for the year and we averaged 21 geese a day but with that we had some days that were under 10 geese a day. Bottom line is I sold those decoys last week and to answer you're question they really aren't that much better and aren't worth the hassle unless your're going to hunt them in a permanent spread which we most definetely don't do.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

All I know is that even in you may kill a few more with fbs, which I seriously doubt with our hunting style, it is not anywhere near worth the effort. It got to the point that I seriously wanted to never see a fb again, or a snow goose for that matter. Tarping them in 60 at a time when it was so muddy a four wheeler couldn't even go through it, no thanks. And I think we got our answer when we could switch fields everyday and be where they wanted.

Sure we had some really good hunts, but still had some bad ones to go with it. But like we say, hey if it's the best you can do, it's the best you can do.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hate to say it but I think we told you so! :lol:

The FB's are really nice, but haveing 10,000 in deeks for a week of marginal hunting isn't worth it! IMO I would much rather have that money into the Canada/ duck spread that works from Sept-Dec.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

calisnowhunter said:


> the only difference i noticed is when we were in layouts the birds would hang and when we went to a homemade blind they decoyed very well all shots under 30 yds. we were in NE when the migration started through last thursday


What's the layout as opposed to a homemade blind?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hunt4&Y- We had to go out and see for ourselves because I doubt you hunted with a spread like ours so you were just giving us your opinion which is fine. We wanted the truth and the truth is they're a pain in the aspirin :beer: I don't know where you hunt but we get more than a week of marginal hunting. We hunted from Jan.31 through the 10th of March so that 10,000 dollars was getting used for more than a week.

The bottom line is that they weren't that much better to have to deal with them every single day and to move them as much as we were. Because I would say in the 40 some days we hunted that we moved the spread about 20 times. uke:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

And not to mention the fbs do work, but to answer the original question in this topic, it was just simply not worth it.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

> Posted: Mon Mar 17, 2008 8:42 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


we used a ground blind that tapers off on the sides and end so u wil get no shaddows from it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

All i've heard are the birds are SUPER smart this year and even with FB's are hard to decoy

not to mention everyone in the world is attempting to jump them or pass shoot them


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

We'll keep our fullbodies...Our average has dropped since we moved to SD but the birds that do come are still coming considerably closer than birds in the sock spread ever did.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Very good thread H20, and thanks to the others who had provided insight - it helps!

IMO - the more we all do things differently than each other, the better we all will do.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Spent the last 3 weeks working in NW MO and have seen it all. Low numbers all the way around and no one really produced more than any other throughout the push of birds but I do know I can pull my spread in a about 3 hours by myself, took over half a day and six guys to pull 400 and some full bodies out of another guides field. Not worth it one bit in my book. For the guys who still have spreads out in NW MO I pity you, it was muddy as heck yesterday and raining cats and dogs when I left for home today.


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

I would say dont go with the fullbodies....save ur money for shells and a ten mag! Ditches are the way to go this spring.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Goosehunter21 and his group shot 87 on saturday in SD. He uses full bodies. I will add that he is also very good at hunting snow geese.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I did not intend that this topic compare the costs or the transportation of ss/socks VS FBs.

Rather are FB working better than SS/Socks this spring on the 1st 1/2 of the migration which is all Adults. Remember last year even in 1/2 half of migration a few Juvis were mixed in. These Juvis drop down quicker and often the adults follow. This year with so few Juvis, hardly any in the leading edge birds, so the Adults are not dropping down from 100yds up.

So that being said, lets give FBs a fair side by side test.

500 FBs or 500 SS/socks. 15 mph wind. Never mind cost or transportation isssues.

*Which spread is bringing in closer the leading edge birds better?* That is what the real question is, and that I think we should looking at.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

That is a stupid question because if someone would set up a spread for me sure I would hunt over the fullbodies and if you didn't have to pay for them WOW I would really love them. Who would not want to hunt over fullbodies if they had the chance like that.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Not a stupid question at all. Maybe a stupid response though. Have you actually USED both on leading edge birds? If not, then you are blowing hot air and should vote the 3rd option.

I really do not care for opinions not based upon experince. I am looking for answers based upon experience and said *results*, meaning are the S&Bs coming in closer with FBs? There is huge difference between what you think may happen VS what actually is happening or has happened. If you have not used both, then one needs to stifle as Archie Bunker used to say. :wink:

*So those that are using both, last and this year, what is you expereince? * Please share it so we regular Joe hunters can get the real scoop VS the BS hype of guys that have no experience.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I hunted every weekend with my Sillosock/Deadly spread and having only been shooting a few birds but the birds i do get are right in 10-25 yds which are singles, doubles, and groups of 5 or smaller. 2 weeks ago i hunted in NE for 5 days with 150 fullbodies, 480 sillosocks, and 120 deadlies. I'm really convinced that its a numbers game but still got to have good looking decoys. We hunted a flooded corn field running traffic on birds and did the same thing last year but with only 150 fullbodies. We shot a few more birds this spring but with the bigger spread we were getting flocks to stop and start working compared to last spring where they wouldn't even stop. The flocks would start circling and coming down but other flocks flying by would pull them back to the long train of flocks. Now i just got to figure out something else to get them into gun range. Going to make some homemade sillosocks this summer to get some size difference mixed in the spread and also going to make some windsocks that face 45 degree and 90 degree angles in the wind compared to the normal windsocks that face directly into the wind, that way the decoys are not all facing the same direction. But i do know that we picked up all the 600 sillsocks/deadies faster than 150 fullbodies.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

h20fowler, i don't wanna get off the subject of fullbodies and socks, but i think that the sport of snow goose hunting has skyrocketed over the past 3 years, so many more people are using decoys, and so many people are sneaking and ditching, i think a big factor for this season is how many people are actually hunting them. i think it's safe for me to say that theres a hell of a lot more people hunting them this year even compared to last year. this is the reason why I think that decoying is so damn tuff this year using ANY kind of decoy. how many spreads do u think they've seen throughout all of those states? SO many. i think it's the pressure thats killin us this year, those birds are always on pins and needles anyways, but with all the hunters, heck they're 10 times as weary. granted some people had some good success under certain circumstances, but the majority of us are feeling the frustration of not getting those birds within range. With the majority of people this year using sillosocks, it makes me wonder how many spreads of those the birds have seen. u'd think they could pick it out now after seeing so many, i really don't know what to say for the fullbodies, because they are the most realistic looking. i really have no answer why not too many people are killing them over fullbodies. i think this weekend im gonna put out about 6-7 dozen canada decs, and throw in like 4 snows. just to see what happens. i don't think anyones tried that yet.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

h2ofwlr said:


> Not a stupid question at all. Maybe a stupid response though. Have you actually USED both on leading edge birds? If not, then you are blowing hot air and should vote the 3rd option.
> 
> I really do not care for opinions not based upon experince. I am looking for answers based upon experience and said *results*, meaning are the S&Bs coming in closer with FBs? There is huge difference between what you think may happen VS what actually is happening or has happened. If you have not used both, then one needs to stifle as Archie Bunker used to say. :wink:
> 
> *So those that are using both, last and this year, what is you expereince? * Please share it so we regular Joe hunters can get the real scoop VS the BS hype of guys that have no experience.


Well, I'll agree with goosehauler. Seems like a pretty stupid question.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Hard to answer that poll question as I have never hunted over a fullbody snow goose spread. So,I guess with only hunting over SS and Deadlys,my answer(though somewhat biased) would be the SS/socks will decoy birds in closer. However,I would like to hunt over a fullbody spread someday just to see what it's like.

Alex


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I don't at all agree with SS bringing them closer than FBs. HAVING HUNTED OVER BOTH DECOYS THIS SPRING, this is not just an opinion, we saw it with our own eyes, in a layout blind, actually hunting. Not just speculating or guessing here. We feel that being in the right spot has more to do with success than whether you are using fbs or ss. Not to mention that with the ss, you can move to that X a hell of alot easier and faster, which puts you where they want to be.

Honestly, I expected bigger things with the fbs that what we got. Sure we our biggest day ever with them, but I'm pretty confident we would have done the same with a spread of SS after what we saw with them. I just had the situation figured out to a T and it worked just like we planned. We had the same number of geese hang up or slide off with the fbs as what we did with the ss. Am I a bit concerned with the fact that everybody and their brother is using ss, uh yeah.

So, to answer your question from *experience*, you will still have geese slide off or hang up with the fbs.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I had the opportunity to hunt over an all FB spread last spring in SD. Not quite 500, but pretty damn close. I was excited having never hunted over that many FB's. We had lots of birds, great spot, and fair/good conditions for three days. All I can say is, NEVER again. Never finished a bird, and consistantly got the "80 yard slide". The dozen or so birds we shot were pushing it for range.

Came back to ND, hunted over my SS's and deadlies, in everything from great to poor conditions, and killed birds every day. Had several really good days, and several poor days, but never skunked out. Finished maybe only a dozen birds, but had lots of shooting from 20-40 yards.

Maybe FB's do sometimes work better (I really dont think they do day in and day out, but whatever). But when you think of all the aspects of it (setup, storage, cost, etc) which you HAVE to do, SS's are the heavyweight (or should I say lightweight) champs.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

To answer your question h2ofwlr the geese really didn't finish like the videos show or how other people talk. The only time they would finish feet down would be early in the morning and they would have finished with any decoy. I hunted with my fullbody spread for over 40 days this year and all that I'm going to say is NOT IMPRESSED. Now on the other side of the coin we did shoot the heck out of geese but I think we would have done that with another type of decoy as well.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

All I can say is I have much respect for takem1, echoXLT, and B20XD. You boys are the first ones that have owned and used a large FB spread to actually speak the truth about how well it worked. I think most people spend so much $$ on their FB spread that they would be damned to admit that they could have spent 1/4 that much $$ and achieved the same results. Thanks for speaking the truth!


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

SDwaterfowler,

Well, the truth is the truth, and I can tell you we had our fair share of experimenting this spring. I'll be the first to admit that I was a fb freak! Just ask takem1 and b20xd! Now are the avery's great decoys...sure, but are they also very impractical for our style of hunting...hell yes! Being hard headed is one thing, but after the night that b20xd and I spent 7 hours just picking up the fbs in a muddy slop field, I knew when to call it quits. uke:

Now on another note...

I agree with everything takem1 has said. Now as to whether the ss are *better than* fbs, I don't think they are better, but do think you will kill just as many with them. If we didn't think this, we would not have sold our fbs. Even if we miss out on a few birds, which I am pretty confident that we won't, as long as I don't have to touch another fb, I'll be just fine.

You can say that transportation/set-up isn't a factor, well go ahead and get you some of it, then come talk to me.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I appreciate that sdwaterfowler and it was never a competition. I think anyone who has never hunted with a fullbody spread would expect for the geese to drop right into gun range but that doesn't happen.

When a decoy spread is out there a 1/4 mile geese can't tell the difference in what type of decoy it is. As they get within a 100 yards they can pick them out and they can also tell that the fullbodies aren't the real deal either. Like what echoxlt said it was more the location this year than anything.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> All I can say is I have much respect for takem1, echoXLT, and B20XD. You boys are the first ones that have owned and used a large FB spread to actually speak the truth about how well it worked


I agree 100%..

We had a number of heated debates earlier this spring about this exact subject. 
By coming on here and giving us your honest results and opinions regarding FB's, you guys have earned a ton of respect from me..! :beer:


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

Hands down full body. We have only 600 of them out this year and about 80 rags mixed in. Works great.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Those Avery guys' jaws just dropped. :biggrin: Duckhunter25,so your'e saying without the rags in your fullbody spread ya wouldn't have has much luck?? :stirpot: :laugh:

Alex


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

It was very disappointing to me to watch geese circle and circle and do the same things that they do with other decoy spreads as they did with ours. I can also honestly say that those dekes weren't as impressive as others said they were.

The day after we got done hunting this year I had them on the internet and sold them to some pour soul. I think if I see another fullbody I will uke: I just KNOW that they are not worth the effort and don't kill more geese than other decoys do.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Where is the koolaid at? Those avery guys better get a drinkin.......


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Excellent thread!

I have yet to try the spring hunt, but want to. I've been looking at both FG and SS. Had a great chance to get 5 doz FBs cheap and I am glad I didn't do it. I think most of my hunting will be by myself and so I hadn't thought about all the work it would be, just was thinking about how to fit them in my short bed truck. Really opened up my blind eyes.

PS: Thanks to all the guys who did all that work with the FBs/SS and the replies to this thread, it's what makes this site so good.


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

SDwaterfowler said:


> All I can say is I have much respect for takem1, echoXLT, and B20XD. You boys are the first ones that have owned and used a large FB spread to actually speak the truth about how well it worked. I think most people spend so much $$ on their FB spread that they would be damned to admit that they could have spent 1/4 that much $$ and achieved the same results. Thanks for speaking the truth!


Amen, I third it. It is very hard to admit that it didn't make a difference when you just shelled out thousands of dollars, but I have always believed it to be the truth and very few listen. Let alone say it themselves. Props to you three MO boys. Says loads as to why you guys can consistently kill geese. You are students of the game.

The Zinks vids are pretty good. But 30 days of hunting and they don't have a ton of good video for those 30 days. And to me, it still looks like every other days snow goose hunting. Same thing, just on professional video. You still see snows pull. You still see the camera cut before they flare. You still see shots at 35 or more yards. Nothing special about it, but everyone seems to think the videos are evidence of something else. You see GREAT camera skills and video shooting. You see six guys that plain know the insides and out of shooting a shotgun. You don't see proof that FBs are the answer. I have hunted over spreads of almost 600 FBs. But I mainly hunt over socks. Never once have I seen consistent, believable, or convincing proof that FBs are better at decoying snows that socks. Let alone when I think about the other factors: setting the spread, portability, motion, etc. etc. That said, I the first three days of hunting in MO took just short of 60 birds with 2 guns on each hunt. Only NWs and sillosocks. Five were juvies. None were ross. And over the past one and a half months we have killed more than 80% adults. Not one FB has been out.

But, hey. The vids sold plenty of FBs. It is a win for avery.

There is not an option for it is pretty much a tie between SS and FBs. That would be my vote in terms of decoying alone.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree with that also, that not one is truly better than the other, especially when you factor in the other issues like transportation, storage, SET-UP, etc.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I don't know how anybody on here could possibly say that ss or anyother windsock decoy will decoy them in closer...FB will definately kill geese more cosistantly when you factor in all weather conditions. If you got sun and wind yea both spreads will kill birds, but in my opinion you will still kill them closer with FB. This past weekend in SD we had partly cloudy conditions and little or no wind on saturday we shot 88 and the next highest kill that I heard of and i talked to about a dozen groups (other than the ditch piggers)was 13...in light wind condions FB will shine, at times the spreads will be equal, but never will the ss be better. So many people jumped on the FB band wagon and are now disappointed in them. The truth is...half of you using them haven't put your time and effort into learning the game. There is a reason Tony and Tyson kill mass amounts of geese year after year..they know where to be in every situation they move spreads often . for those of you who hunt a permanent spread you are not going to see great results day after day...you have to be willing to move. location is a huge factor. FB are not a magnet to the geese, but will definately get them closer day in and day out.


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

goosehunter21 said:


> There is a reason Tony and Tyson kill mass amounts of geese year after year..they know where to be in every situation they move spreads often . for those of you who hunt a permanent spread you are not going to see great results day after day...you have to be willing to move. location is a huge factor. FB are not a magnet to the geese, but will definately get them closer day in and day out.


I really don't get your argument at all. I have hunted over both SS and FBs on days that have had absolutely no wind. Never seen geese act different. I have even seen a show where T&T hunted on a no wind day and killed single digits (Waterdog, I think...)

I guess your post argues why so many people are caught up in FBs. There is a reason why T&T kill tons of geese, but I almost guarantee it is not the FBs. You even said it in your post.

I guess I just fail to see your proof "that ss or anyother windsock decoy will decoy them in closer...FB will definately kill geese more cosistantly when you factor in all weather conditions" other than you posting a kill number. If the argument doesn't work for T&T, it doesn't work for you. Kill numbers are not indisputable evidence. The internet is an amazing propaganda device, but you simply saying that you might have killed geese when everyone else didn't seems futile. It does not prove that FBs are the answer when, for all I know, you just typed a number onto the forum.


----------



## ringnek (Oct 14, 2006)

The in close hunting/shooting offered from full bodies makes sence in the fact that all the bodies have heads and do look more lifelike to the geese at close range. Our windsocks all have body supports (not backbones) and we run heads on 70% with half of those being feeders. We do finish geese every bit as good as any other decoy out there because the geese see what they are looking for yet have a cost factor of $5-6 per decoy and they are very easy to transport and set up/take down. Most trips we don't pull our trailor unless we choose bring a 4 wheeler and at gas prices today that's a nice option to have. I also hunted over some averies for the first time last week (2 dozen mixed in) and they sure blow over easy in an 18 mph wind.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

goosehunter21 said:


> I don't know how anybody on here could possibly say that ss or anyother windsock decoy will decoy them in closer...FB will definately kill geese more cosistantly when you factor in all weather conditions. If you got sun and wind yea both spreads will kill birds, but in my opinion you will still kill them closer with FB. This past weekend in SD we had partly cloudy conditions and little or no wind on saturday we shot 88 and the next highest kill that I heard of and i talked to about a dozen groups (other than the ditch piggers)was 13...in light wind condions FB will shine, at times the spreads will be equal, but never will the ss be better. So many people jumped on the FB band wagon and are now disappointed in them. The truth is...half of you using them haven't put your time and effort into learning the game. There is a reason Tony and Tyson kill mass amounts of geese year after year..they know where to be in every situation they move spreads often . for those of you who hunt a permanent spread you are not going to see great results day after day...you have to be willing to move. location is a huge factor. FB are not a magnet to the geese, but will definately get them closer day in and day out.


To say that fbs will definitely kill em closer than ss is ridiculous! Hey takem1, do remember what you were telling me the days when you had a majority of fbs and only a couple hundred ss that geese were constantly LANDING in the ss, and you had to reposition the blinds to the ss? As far as Tony and them, you give them just about any kind of decoy and they will kill geese. Also, they have the manpower to move that big fb spread, unlike us, we had two or three people trying to set-up the spread each day. While you guys are still picking up decoys, we will be on to new and better things. If you have the manpower to put out and pick up a BIG fb spread, then great, but most guys don't. And if you can drive the trailers in the field, thats huge too. I think we were able to drive the trailers in on one set-up, the rest of the 40 days we had to use four wheelers or tarps. You can say whatever, but the geese do not finish as picture perfect as what you are saying. I was really disappointed, and don't give me that crap that we didn't set up right, unless you saw us hunting. Sure on some days, they finished feet down and our shots were 10 yards or less, but so were they with the ss on some days. The majority of the time, they still slid off or hung up. And as far as little to no wind days, I can guarantee you that a ss spread will have a ton more motion than a fb spread.

Snow geese are snow geese and there is no magical cure for getting them all up in your grill, besides putting your time in scouting and having that perfect location.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> There is a reason Tony and Tyson kill mass amounts of geese year after year..they know where to be in every situation they move spreads often . for those of you who hunt a permanent spread you are not going to see great results day after day...you have to be willing to move. location is a huge factor. FB are not a magnet to the geese, but will definately get them closer day in and day out.


Ya, its called being able to hunt them for 30+ days in the spring. Having the manpower and equipment to move the spread alot, and having access to primo ground. And having experience with snows, theyd kill lots of birds in their situations with just about any style decoy.

Tony and Tyson ARENT your "everyman" spring snow goose hunters.

Kinda like comparing Chuck Adams with your average bow hunter.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Exactly


----------



## KZ3 (Jan 27, 2006)

A few questions for you FB guys. How many were you guys using at one time? Also, if you were going to hunt the same area for an entire week would you run the FBs or SS?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GEEZ! Who cares what kind of decoys the next guy is using. The geese will be moving through soon. Use what you have, or can afford. Good luck to all and mellow out.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey mallard take a chill pill because as long as everyone stays civil these are some of the best threads on here. We used about 600 fullbodies and the other question about the fb's or the ss for a week it really wouldn't matter if you were going to hunt the same field for a week because you won't get the best results possible by staying in that exact location.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Some very good responses above on this topic, thanks to those that took the time to post well thought out respnses.

I added another poll, basically to see what % and in what combinations they are using the FBs http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=404476 It may shed some light for 08 on their use.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Let me start by saying this has been the toughest year we have had decoying spring snows. Nothing about this spring seems to be normal. Alan, I think you forgot another option on your poll, no difference.

So far this year we have run both all FB spreads as well as all sillosock spreads. I will tell you I cannot say we have done significantly better over an all FB set. We have birds finish all the way in both types of sets, and we have had a lion's share of the birds bug out at 100 yards (just like everyone else). With that being said, we will still continue to run mainly FB's (and will also continue to buy more, but at the same time there is no way I am going to sell my sillosocks, as I feel they have their strengths in more ways than just mobility.

It seems everyone has related the Avery crew's huge successes to the fact that they are running FB's. I will tell you those guys are killing machines. We were amazed as to how they can make it rain geese. It's not the decoys that make those guys so effective.


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

can you all please delete these posts til i get my full bodies sold? :huh:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

iowa2020 said:


> can you all please delete these posts til i get my full bodies sold? :huh:


Now THATS funny.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Another 60 bird day in the full bodies in SD don't sell them yet because 3 guys that obviously hunt together say they suck.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Scatterwood said:


> Another 60 bird day in the full bodies in SD don't sell them yet because 3 guys that obviously hunt together say they suck.


Now see, this is how these threads usually turn for the worst. People putting words in other people's mouths. We never said that they "sucked", just that there were very impractical for our style of hunting and our manpower (2-3 guys). We also said that we had the best day of hunting this season, over an all fb spread, but really doubt that the decoys had any effect due to being in the location. We hunted all across the states of Missouri and Arkansas, from Northwest MO, to Central AR for nearly 40 days, don't imply that we haven't put our time in.

Again, full bodies do not suck at killing geese, they just suck trying to set up. I don't think that one decoy is truly better than the other at killing geese, but just each have their advantages and disadvantages, that's all. Let's not get our panties in wad, keep this thread goin'! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's what it is all about. It's hunting and if it were easy, everyone would be hunting them. It's not easy and it's a specialized sport if you're going to do it over the decoys. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## KZ3 (Jan 27, 2006)

Another quick question for you FB guys. How many can you fit in a trailer packed tight. Say in a 6x12 or 7x14 or whatever you guys are using.


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Guys. I need your thoughts. Over the past couple of years, I have assembled a spread that is hands down the most realistic spread as you can find. I have made 2 doz stuffers with removal heads for ease in transporting, 3 Doz ghg's with the skins of snows & blues adhered to the full body and a new ecaller. With all the talk of UV painted decoys and decoys not being realistic these can't be beat. I have them in tubs for transport out to the feild. My question is will I kill birds with such a small spread? I have'nt tried em out yet, going next week.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

tnelson1,
a field anyone sees of 50,000 geese feeding in a field usually starts with a few and then adds/multiples. Of course,you can kills snows over a few dekes.Good luck.

Alex


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

We fit 600 fb's in a 14 ft trailer and that was the max number we could get in there.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

I dont post on this site much and usually just use it for the reports the occasional thread and the predator forum. I have to say this is one of the better threads that I have seen on here as long as it stays civilized.

I respect everyones answers on here and love hearing about what everyone has tried and how it has worked. I would first like to say that you should use what ever decoy best fits YOU and YOUR needs. I was a diehard sock guy for 6 years before I started messing with the fbs. Our colorado crew had around 2000 socks built up and did pretty darn good with them. We have had multiple 100+ bird days with them and one 200 bird day with them. They are great and they WORK hands down. When this who fullbody craze started I really wanted to try it out. First comes the money. I sold all of my share of the socks and sold my honker spread and some other misc stuff to start our fbs spread. We were not dumb about it and kept behind 1200 socks just in case they didnt work but mainly because BOTH decoys have their uses.

I love snow geese with a passion. I put it equal with how many love ducks or honkers. I absolutely love snows (hence selling the honker spread  ). I like to finish my snows just like honkers or ducks with feet down and completely knowing that the animal was tricked by what you had to offer. I have had both those feelings in both kinds of spreads. However I will go against the grain a little and say that consistently we have this happen more times over the fullbodies than the socks. I just like to see them with feet down doing it right in front of me. Again I have had this with both but for us it happens more times with the fullbodies than it did with the socks. It seems like if you get them to break the 30-40 yard barrier you can let them work in a lot better and closer than the socks. Its pretty simple they just look more realistic when the birds are that close.

We had a good year this year but still have not broke the 100 bird day mark. I am fine with that. Actually our best day was over socks this year. We shot 98 on the leading edge birds with socks. But the conditions and the set up warranted socks. We had 30+ mph and mud. Socks just made more sense. I dont think ever getting rid of the socks is a good thing. I think if we would have used fullbodies the shots would have been a lot closer but its more than just the decoys. It involves multiple factors such as field conditions, weather conditions, how many people your trying to hide and a few others.

I am sticking with the fbs. We actually only used a little over 300 on our spring trip last year and killed close to 500 birds. This year we didnt not make a long trip but have been hitting it hard on the weekends, with one long weekend. Our long weekend we killed 220 birds in 4 days of hunting. Its all up to what you want. I personally see birds finish better over the fbs. We take down and set up often sometimes twice a day but I think the problem is that everyone thinks they need 600+ fullbodies. Do your homework and set your situations up right and you can use what ever decoys you want.

I will also say that I dread the days of no wind with the socks, even supported ones. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

I would have to agree with the Pimp. We started this game about 10 years ago with socks and shells. The first few years we kept adding socks and shells up to over 500. Our success was fair at best and quite frustrating (avg 0-8 per outing). The next thing we added was the ecaller. Now this really helped and our success went up again (avg 10 birds per outing). As our group (usually 6 guys) became more addicted we figured we better make an upgrade. We got rid of the shells and socks, dug into our wallets and added 10 doz herter FB's. Our success went up again (15+ per outing with some 30+ days). 2 years ago we ditched all the socks and remaining shells, we added another ecaller bringing our presentation to 144 FB's and 200 SSocks. This combo resulted in over 1200 geese killed in about 4 weeks of hunting the past 2 spring and fall seasons (best was 100 bird day last spring and 180 bird day last fall). That is alot of goose dogs and meat sticks. Obviously there was a few good years of Juvies which helped, but I firmly believe, like others have said, the birds finish that much better with the FB's, BUT you can't beat the movement of the socks. If you do your scouting and pick the RIGHT field, proper setup, and ultimate concealment---no matter what you are using you will kill geese. Get out there and have some fun with what you got and keep learning along the way. We will never figure these SOB's out---which has created the FEVER that pushes us over the edge in pursuit of the 100 bird day.

Good luck this spring and keep this thread rolling with updates on how your spread performed..

Shig

When in doubt, CUFF EM


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

calisnowhunter said:


> > Posted: Mon Mar 17, 2008 8:42 pm Post subject:
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> ...


And you make this yourself? If so do you have any plans or anything like that?

Thanks,
Dan


----------

